# Tune cannonball and Dezibel availability?



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

Does anyone know when these are to be released? Anybody at eurobike check them out? Just wondering how long I should hold my breath.


----------



## Thrillkil (Dec 17, 2004)

the Cannonball is available, but not the dezibel yet - check out ebay.de and search for Tune Cannonball; there are some guys selling wheelsets with Cannonball in the front, and the Kong in the back. Starbike.com has the hubs as well. Fairwheel Bikes, the US Tune importer, has a lame selection of colors and is woefully overpriced.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

The Cannonball should be ready by Mid december, we have a few on order and they told us this date....the new rear hubs (Dezibel + Mag90) are schedule for Spring 2010....that means that it could be Janury or late April... but don't hold your breath on these as Tune is not very precise in delivering new products.

Also...is not clear if they will release the rear hubs alone so you can build them yourself. On the price list it only mentions as a complete wheelset.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

What's the dezibel for hub? That's the carbon spoke flange hub or what?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here my Cannonball

not the SL, normal version

i want white and not available in SL


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can the Cannonball be adapted to 20mm?


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

There are no 20mm Lefty's 

But Eliflap, is the edelweis version lighter than normal? Maybe the bolt is lighter or so? Because the given weight is 99 grams for that version!!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ninko said:


> There are no 20mm Lefty's
> 
> 
> > Crap, just realized these were for Lefty's after I posted.
> ...


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

DavidR1 said:


> Hmm, maybe I should change over to lefty...


well there aren't Lefty's with the same amount of travel like a 20mm axle fork!...
Otherwise it's a good plan I guess!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Ninko said:


> But Eliflap, is the edelweis version lighter than normal? Maybe the bolt is lighter or so? Because the given weight is 99 grams for that version!!


yes normally is 100 g ... the best man on shop selected mine as the lightest from the stock

but i haven't yet in my hands and when it arrives, will be installed on a wheelset


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

eliflap said:


> yes normally is 100 g ... the best man on shop selected mine as the lightest from the stock
> 
> but i haven't yet in my hands and when it arrives, will be installed on a wheelset


@eliflap

can you please weigh the axle bolt and cap separately?

I'm looking for replacement set and wondering whether these or project321 (or was it 123...) are lighter selection.

thanks.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

for Kitakeng :

sorry but i have NOT yet in my hands . when arrives , can weight the bolt

according to http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572992

, the Project321 is claimed as 125 g , so Tune will be close to 30 g lighter


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

eliflap said:


> for Kitakeng :
> 
> sorry but i have NOT yet in my hands . when arrives , can weight the bolt
> 
> ...


Thanks eliflaps

I just need new lefty axle cap and bolt... Project321 is made of alu and something like 13g.
Interesting to see how tune cap and bolts weigh.


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

Kitakeng said:


> Thanks eliflaps
> 
> I just need new lefty axle cap and bolt... Project321 is made of alu and something like 13g.
> Interesting to see how tune cap and bolts weigh.


Project321 bolt/cap is 11.3g but I doubt it will fit the tune hub. (if that is what your planning)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have this bolt for my actually hub

including cap and bolt , togheter

not self extracting


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

My friends Red Cannonball, so real weight is close to 93-95g in my opinion...


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

Is this the SL? very nice.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i guess normal not SL


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

There will be a project321 version (which looks awesome btw) which is around 78g and 125g with bearings etc. VERY tasty indeed !


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

taken from a german forum


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Can anybody explain why Tune presented the new rear hub as Dezibel and later appears that hub in the 2010 brochure as Prince HighFly??

Prince HighFly weighs 150gr but Uli Fahl says here http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419684 that the new Dezibel weighs 130gr....

Any thoughts? Is the Dezibel a carbon axle version of the Prince HighFly for next year??

Sabine Spitz Dezibel hub....143gr


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are mines!!!:devil:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Where did you get those? 
I want some Tune Dezibel rear hubs!


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

From Royal Bicycles.:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone has some reviews on the tune prince dezibel hubs? thats a superlightweightweenie rear hub! I want one!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

new hubs arriving


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't hold your breath for the Prince Dezibel and the Mag 90....they have pushed the delivery date well into the second half of 2010. They are re-doing the freehub for imporved durability.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

jmartpr said:


> Don't hold your breath for the Prince Dezibel and the Mag 90....they have pushed the delivery date well into the second half of 2010. They are re-doing the freehub for imporved durability.


really? Tune durability issues again.... I 'll better wait or maybe not because of the price. What is the estimated price?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

We don't have a price yet, but they should be more expensive than a Prince or mag 150...Very expensive....Tune is playing it safe on these hubs since they had some issues in the past. They were ready but want to 100% sure before releasing.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

eliflap said:


> new hubs arriving


what are this going on?


----------



## robertXIII (Jan 24, 2010)

decibel will available only in a complete wheelset with xentis carbon rim (300g + for clincer)

later (PERHAPS after eurobike) the hub will be available separately. perhaps ;-)

one more option to get the hub is in a complete wheelset with AX rims (210g + for tubular)


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Eurobike is in September... That's a long wait. But I'm curious the see the hub working.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Purple!


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

I love the sound...and the weight


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

That's realllyyy damn light. So this hub has that new kind of engagement system with the magnetic thing in it? Or just standard pawls?


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

Epic-o said:


> I love the sound...and the weight


great!...can you make detailed foto of engagement mechanism?...


----------



## bad robot (Jul 24, 2008)

it is new engagement system, no standard pawles...the sound is very strange but I'd got used to it very quickly


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

bad robot said:


> it is new engagement system, no standard pawles...the sound is very strange but I'd got used to it very quickly


That's the interesting part, how does it work? Do you have a picture or a scheme of the engagement system? And a video with the wheel spinning would be cool !  thanks


----------



## bad robot (Jul 24, 2008)

No picture or video available..friend who has it for display in a shop is not allowed to take pictures of it yet...and I'm too non-technical to draw how the engagement system looks...sorry


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

try google...it is ratchet with magnetic spring...but I want more detailed foto...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I can imagine that small ratchets slipping by excessive wear and higher pedal power... 
But lets wait for reviews. I'm still curious about how it works.
What's the price for the hub?


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

does somebody know the weight of the cannondale oem lefty hub? for comparing it with tune one:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

around 150 I thought?


----------



## CanuckRider (Jul 27, 2007)

130g on my scale complete with cap & bolt.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

More info on the Tune prince dezibel rear hub. 
The video has been on the net for a long time but just stumbled upon it now.
Anyone can translate what Uli Fahl says about the hub? Can't understand one word in german... 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3939
The hub functioning is nice and simple, but there is play in the hub body along the axle, I don't know if it's supposed to be like that or if it has the play because the hub is sliced.

fairwheelbikes has built a 29'r wheelset with the dezibel, 943g total.
http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/project-bikes/943-gram-edge-tune-29er-wheelset.html#comments

"The Dezibel is a big departure for Tune from their traditional pawl hubs, but the new design is what allows such large weight savings. Taking a ratchet system design similar in concept to DT or Soul-Kozak but simplifying it down has really made a difference. Rather than using two plates that are separate pieces to engage, they use only one plate made out of hardened alloy and the second plate is machined as part of the free hub body. In place of springs they use magnets with like charges to repel each other."

Any price estimates? 500-600EUR? auch...


----------



## Kriss (Jun 5, 2009)

Any updates or reports on the dezibel hub?
Is it for sale somewhere?

I'm planning a light tubular set and the dezibel looks sweet!


----------



## panhndl (Sep 16, 2009)

"The dezibel is still not available and when it is released will be only released as part of a complete wheelset and not as a hub only. I think it will be another year before we see it as a hub by itself"

From Jason at Fairwheel bikes this week.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

r2 has them listed but there not for sale yet..
http://r2-bike.com/Tune-Dezibel-Disc-Mountainbike-Nabe


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tune Dezibel Hub for sale

Tune Nabe Dezibel sehr selten rar Leichtbau | eBay


----------

